# Aschenbach & Miller PHILADA



## DIGS CHESCO (Feb 7, 2011)

This bottle just came out of the dirt, I can't find much on it, looks like a druggist or a flavoring bottle.  Any input would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Feb 7, 2011)

Trying to imbed photo..


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Feb 8, 2011)

very cool bottle. what does the embossing say and what letters are in the monogram???


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Feb 8, 2011)

ASCHENBACHER & MILLER  AM INC. (monogram)  PHILADA.  I'm going to attempt to post another photo.


----------



## marjorie040 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello digs.....

 George Aschenbach and Adolph Miller were druggist in Philadelphia at 400N 3rd and 346 Dillwyn in the city directories for 1881 and 1889
 George was born in Saxony in 1807 and died January 1880 He came to America in 1847
 He had a son named Edward who was also a druggist but I can't find much info on him.
 Hope this helps.

 Regards,


----------



## marjorie040 (Feb 8, 2011)

ooppps!

 Death date on George was in error....that was another George Aschenbach, my apologies


----------



## marjorie040 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello again, digs.....
 Please disregard the previous post, I screwed up the info....

 FREDERICK Aschenbach and Adolph Miller were druggist listed in the Philadelphia directory for 1881 and 1889

 Skip the rest.....my apologies, again
 Regards


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello Tom,

 That is a very nice example. What color would'ya call that? Maybe, after it's bath, you could post some more photos in natural light.

 There was a recent discussion about another example: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-370122/mpage-1/tm.htm#370283

 I've got one similar in form.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 8, 2011)

That looks to be amber I have always found that bottle in aqua.. nice find a good nicley embossed druggist the aqua bring appox 100.00 later John


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 8, 2011)

That amber bottle is very cool I too have only seen them in aqua similar to surface ones. I had no idea they would bring $100 in aqua, I assumed being from Philly and not having a pontil they would not be worth much. Thanks for that info John, I got several that came out of a pit in Ohio, maybe I'll start listing them as one a kinds every six months.[]


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks all for your replies:  marjorie040, thanks for the research, I maintain as much file info on my keepers as I can find this is very helpful;  surface, thanks for your reply, the bottle is amber, and needs a cleaning, will post photos after bath; Olditractor, thanks for the identifing catagorie and the valuation, I maintain a spreadsheet of my collection, its always nice to see 3 figures in the value column!  Thanks, Tom.


----------



## cadburys (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah,

  I've dug about 4 of them here in Bloomington, I too thought they were no good... I can't even remember where they ended up.. probably on a table at the Belleville show.

 Ant


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 8, 2011)

First One I have seen in amber.  I see the similar aqua ones pretty regularly for <$20.
 Possibly made in amber for more photo sensitive chemicals.


----------



## APOTHEHUTCH (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow,I too have seen numerous in aqua over the years but never amber.killer bottle....Heres a pic of a different  Aschenbach & Miller out of my collection.


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Feb 20, 2011)

Here it is again, cleaned up and in natural light.


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Feb 20, 2011)

and another...


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Feb 20, 2011)

again..


----------



## epackage (Feb 20, 2011)

I love it, not sure about the lettering across the screen but the bottle is awesome...Congrat's...


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Feb 20, 2011)

and another,  thanks to all for the input, Tom.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey Tom,

 Man, that cleaned up pretty good. I really like the neck on that guy. I'm not following you on the "Unregistered Version." Thanks for the additional photos.


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Feb 21, 2011)

surface, I have a bear of a time trying to post photos, although I think I finally figured it out.  I don't know how I added those watermarks to the first two pics??  Anyway, thanks for the photo of your aqua Aschenbach & Miller, I see how the amber bottle has a different neck.  Tom.


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Apr 19, 2011)

Curious nobody noticed or mentioned the INC. on the amber example, leading me to think it was a later production, (since the aquas I have seen don't include the INC,) and possibly short(er) in duration. We all need to be digging in newer sites! How often is THAT heard? Also, believe same firm made the bird bitters cabin? There is some brief mention in Fike's "A Bottle Book" listing the two as purchasing an interest in a Phil. drugstore in 1862 and controlling interest 2 years later and renaming it Aschenbach & Miller. Apparently still in business as of 1985 and ad for the bird bitters in 1901, aka "the bird food co" and "The Phil. Bird Food Co." Bird Bitters only 4" tall and clear, though I think I have seen amber as well somewhere, and embossed in a gothic arched panel, "Aschenbach & Miller/Philada." I found one of your aqua type missing the neck in a pontil era pit, but had a smooth base. Suspect the early ones date from mid 60's and if mine were whole, you'd have trouble prying it from my hands for <$50! Hope this helps....


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 20, 2011)

> Curious nobody noticed or mentioned the INC. on the amber example, leading me to think it was a later production, (since the aquas I have seen don't include the INC,) and possibly short(er) in duration.


 
 Hey Cannibal Jack,

 I did not notice the "Inc" until you raised the question. I was too dazzled by the shoulders & neckline of Tom's Aschenbach.

 "We give below a sketch of the life of Mr. Aschenbach. He was not a graduate of the College, but was well known in the drug-trade. His partner, Dr. A. W. Miller, '62, has been for many years the Corresponding Secretary of the College.

 Mr. Frederick Aschenbach was born in Saxony, Germany. He came to this country with his parents at quite an early age, and received his education in the public schools of this city. He served his apprenticeship in the drug business with Dr. Lindsey, at the corner of nth and Master Streets, in this city. Afterwards he entered the employ of Henry O. D. Banks at the corner of Fourth and Callowhill Streets, of this city. After having had chief charge of this establishment for several years, the new firm of Heary O. D. Banks & Company was formed by the admission of Frederick Aschenback and Adolph W. Miller in May, 1862. About three years later Mr. Banks withdrew from active business and the remaining partners associated themselves together under the title of Aschenbach & Miller. The old quarters becoming too narrow for the increasing business, the property at the corner of Third and Callowhill Streets, was purchased by the firm, and the business removed to the new locality.

 At Mr. Aschenbach's request the firm was incorporated under the laws of the State of Pennsylvania on November 1, 1905, under the title of Aschenbach & Miller, Incorporated, so that the extensive business will suffer no interruption.

 Frederick Aschenbach reached the age of about 68 years. He died at his residence on School Lane, Germantown, on the morning of March 26. He was interred at Ivy Hill Cemetery, Mount Airy, Phila., on March 29, with the beautiful and impressive ceremonies of the Masonic Fraternity, of which Mr. Aschenbach had been a member for his entire business career. He is survived by a widow, one daughter and six grandchildren." From Philadelphia College of Pharmacy Alumni Report 1906.


----------



## grugirl (Apr 21, 2011)

OK Marjorie, are you sure this time? LOL


----------



## grugirl (Apr 21, 2011)

oooooh, That's a pretty one


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 23, 2011)

> I'm not following you on the "Unregistered Version."


 
 It's from a free trial program that will convert other formats to jpeg... (at least that's what appears when I use it)[&:]..maybe it's a built in program in your computer?


----------

